# 1971 ariens linkage help please



## winginit

HI, my name is Will. I signed up here about 2 weeks ago and have been checking in everyday, sence i bought my old ariens snowblower i am hooked like i found a new hobby! lol..
Anyway i will get some pics of my machines soon, i bought 2 ariens blowers a 1971 was the first then i learned and realized it needed alittle work. Then i found a 1979 924039 with 8hp tecumseh, and this one is sexy.
Back to the 1971 after buying it i realize i think it is missing some carb linkage parts, the cable was broken i knew that when i bought it but the guy rigged it with a little twig yes a stick that was lying on the ground! to run it wide open, i know the carb needs a rebuild and the cable fixed i have the parts. MY QUESTION IS... does anybody have pictures of the original set up i could see? mine has no warm airbox or that plate over the carb that the govenor connects to, did they all have this? mine don`t mine has a airfilter and black cover i dont believe this is the stock set up. i will get some pics up for you guy`s to look at but in the meen time i am hoping to get some pics of carb set ups. i want to bring it back to original set up. thank`s Will


----------



## Shryp

Don't run it with the throttle jammed open, you will blow the engine. You won't have an air filter unless it was used in the summer too. You should have a cover over the carb though.

Check these pages for some pictures.

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.


----------



## sscotsman

Yes the "airbox" (heat shield) (that is missing on yours) is original.
The airfilter and black cover is not original..
the machine does not need an airfilter when used as a snowblower,
and with the heat shield installed.

Photos of original cover setup:


















With the cover removed, Shryp posted the link above..thanks!









and links to three large photos showing the carb setup:

http://scotlawrence.smugmug.com/Snow-Blowers/Ariens/DSC06145/773505262_omiYq-XL.jpg

http://scotlawrence.smugmug.com/Snow-Blowers/Ariens/DSC06144/773505035_sPVyj-XL.jpg

http://scotlawrence.smugmug.com/Snow-Blowers/Ariens/DSC06143/773504823_NNL8L-XL.jpg

Scot


----------



## sscotsman

note..my machine (photos in the post above) is missing the primer button! thats an original feature I havent gotten around to replacing yet..it isnt really vital..I just squirt some starting fluid in the carb on really cold days (zero to 20 or so in temp)..does the same thing the primer would do..

here is a photo of Greg's machine that shows the primer button in place:










its on the side of the heat shield, just below the slot for the choke..

Scot


----------



## winginit

thank`s for the help, i need pics without the cover on. my machine has the carb coming of the head with out the manifold just a 1/2inch spacer, and the throttle cable comes up to the carb from the bottom and attaches to a lever thats mount on the side of the flywheel shroud, i found the same set up in the tecumseh engine repair manual online but mine i not hooked up correctly. now i need to find the correct carb cover, do they all fit? Will


----------



## winginit

im trying to upload some pics, here are pics of the carb on the 71, the tires i am going to mount to the other one in the pics that one is a 79 and works great but i want to fix up the 71


----------



## Shryp

I don't think that engine is original to 1971. It looks much newer. You shouldn't need the throttle cable as the lever in your first picture is the throttle. Up is fast and down is slow.

Also, when you mount those new tires on your 1979, triple check to make sure the tread is facing the right way


----------



## sscotsman

I agree, doesnt look like the original engine on the '71..

wing, can you post some photos that are more of an "overview" of the engine on the machine? and not just close-up's? similar to the pic of the '79..

Scot


----------



## sscotsman

winginit said:


> thank`s for the help, i need pics without the cover on.


Just went out and took some pics..
1971 Ariens model 910962.
with original Tecumseh H70-130067A engine:






































Let me know if there is anything else specific you would like to see.
Scot


----------



## HCBPH

*Linkage*

I have a couple of 7 HP Tecumseh's with differing linkage, none came on an Ariens though. Far as I can tell, pretty much the same other than whether a handlebar throttle, flywheel housing mounted, etc. Looks like the oem picked the one they want but it does make a difference where the governor arm is etc.

Get some shots showing the governor, carb and throttle and I'll bet someone here can fix you up with some measurements of what you need.

By the way, Hardware Hanks has some wire that works to make replacements if needed:


----------



## winginit

thank`s guy`s, i was out for the day ,but i will post pictures in the morning of the machine. i am fine with a engine thats not original to the machine,but i do want to set it up correctly, maybe it was from a machine other than a snow blower, so now the question would be what is the correct carb cover and bracket ,any help would be good are they universal and i put on the bracket but dont connect the govener to it? you can`t see in this set of pics but the govenor is hooked up so it wouldn`t go to the cover bracket but i think i still need the bracket to install the carb cover, Will


----------



## winginit

HI, could someone in the now check this ebay listing 320816453841 it is a bracket for a carb cover for a h70 that what i have i also got a h70 carb cover, thank`s Will


----------



## sscotsman

winginit said:


> HI, could someone in the now check this ebay listing 320816453841 it is a bracket for a carb cover for a h70 that what i have i also got a h70 carb cover, thank`s Will


That looks right for an H70..
but isnt there still some question about your engine?
I dont think we have determined what it is yet..
are you sure its an H70?

Scot


----------



## HCBPH

*Model of motor*

Assuming it's a Tecumseh motor, if you look on the top of the flywheel cover there should be some letters and numbers punched into it. If there is an electric starter plug on it, you might have to unbolt that to find them
Here's an example of one motor I have:








With that info, you can track down alot of things regarding the engine

Take a look at yours and see what it shows. If it's a 7 HP it's probably going to be like this one. 8 HP I assume is H80. There are also other variations so if it doesn't exactly match this, don't worry - just get what yours has.


----------



## winginit

HI, thank`s for the help so far, i am sure it is a tecumseh here is the number best i can tell,its worn pretty good H70-1?C216G SER-2????
3

Here are some more picuters if the motor is not original to the machine ,i would like to get the bracket and cover LIKE the original and hook up the throttle linkage to the throttle hand control. Will


----------



## winginit

i don`t now why their is a time out rule for edit but the 3 in my above post should be under the ? mark between the 1 and c because i cant tell what it is and think it is a 3 . i timed out trying to fix it now i can`t edit nothing! W


----------



## sscotsman

hmm..very interesting.
Well its definitely a Tecumseh H70..
but I have never seen a Tecumseh for a snowblower that had that style of primer bulb at the rear like that..

I would guess your snowblower has an H70 that was originally on a tractor..(a lawn/garden tractor)..It probably never had the heat shield, as tractors dont need them..and that would explain why it had an air filter, and why the throttle linkage is different..

im going to google about for a photo of an H70 on a tractor..
I know Wheel Horse used the H70 on a few models..
I will post if I find anything good..
but based on everything we can see, I think its highly likely its not the original engine,
even though it is an H70..

How about the model of the snowblower?
do you have that?
tag should be at the rear of the machine..

Scot


----------



## sscotsman

yep..I think that solved it..
here is an H70 on a Wheel Horse tractor..
its a 1969 Wheel Horse "Work Horse 700"

http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff364/wh-jason/f403aeed.jpg

more pics:
http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x201/flyinaceman/WP_000032.jpg
http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x201/flyinaceman/WP_000035.jpg

Scot

Note the throttle control on the side of the engine..looks the same as the setup on your engine..I think you have a "tractor H70"..it never had a heat box.
one should fit fairly easily though I would think..

Scot


----------



## HCBPH

*Linkage*

Actually that looks like a throttle setup used on a few of the Murray built Craftsman snowblowers I have, including the primer bulb. I have a couple of 10 HP and a couple of 5's with the primer on the flywheel cover.
You have linkage that hooks up to the throttle on the flywheel cover








That goes to the inner hole on the governor








There's another piece of linkage that goes from the governor to the carb









That's your carb linkage. I had to make one recently and here's what I did. I roughed out the linkage and put a loop in it like the one in the earlier picture. 
Here is what I'm talking about, not for that engine but a decent example of how to bend it








Arrange the initial 90's are with the governor forward and the throttle closed. See that they look and move correctly. If so, then make the other 90's and assemble it. Try it out, if the linkage needs to be lengthened, close the loop a little. If it needs to be shortened then open the loop a little. 

Here's a flywheel cover mounted primer, engine isn't assembled yet, it's still in progress:









That's pretty much it. Hope that helps


----------



## winginit

Hi, Guy`s .in my quest to get this engine set up for the snow. i picked up a carb cover from ebay for $8. new oldstock i can see that it will fit but looks like i have to change the muffler. or if anyone can help/is this the completly wrong cover ? the guy said it was for a h70.
so now assuming this will work i need a bracket with the govenor linkage. and i THINK a small bracket coming of the carb by the choke lever, i dont see a cut out for the throttle cable, i attached a few picks.
As far as the serial and model numbers they are completly worn of, i was told from the seller it is a 1971 or 1972 and from my research it appears to be. thank`s Will


----------



## sscotsman

Unfortunately thats not the right cover..
you have the right muffler, but the wrong cover..
looks like you have the cover for the smaller 5 or 6HP engine..
here is the correct H70 cover:










large cutout for the muffler..and only one slot for the choke.

This cover on a H60 looks similar to yours:










I havent seen an Ariens with the two slots..im not sure what the second one would be for..perhaps one for choke and the other for throttle? on a different brand of snowblower? Ariens always mounted the throttle on the handlebars..

Scot

older style muffler..

Scot


----------



## winginit

ok thank`s scottsman, i will look for another cover, what about the brackets? i like your ariens page i have been on it many times! W


----------



## CarlB

winginit said:


> ok thank`s scottsman, i will look for another cover, what about the brackets? i like your ariens page i have been on it many times! W



I would cut a hole in the cover like the one in other photo for the muffler and if you want just put a piece of tape over the other slot on the inside.


----------



## kb0nly

Every Ariens i have seen with a H70 has two slots. The top slot is the throttle lever, the bottom slot is the choke lever.

I have a H70 in the shed i pulled off my Craftsman, has the same setup and its the same cover.


----------



## sscotsman

kb0nly said:


> Every Ariens i have seen with a H70 has two slots. The top slot is the throttle lever, the bottom slot is the choke lever.
> 
> I have a H70 in the shed i pulled off my Craftsman, has the same setup and its the same cover.


You have never seen an Ariens with an H70 with 2 slots. 
(if its the original engine) 
they dont exist.
Other snowblower brands perhaps, but not Ariens.

Scot


----------



## winginit

i have been looking at ariens carb covers and it looks like their is about 5 different ones. The one i need i think has a hole in the top for the choke.,my choke has a right angel and point up. it also has a exstended tab coming off the cover on the muffler side.
i really need feedback on mounting brackets now????
i see the covers on ebay for $15 to $30. i got the whole machine for $50
i could leave it,but i want to bring it back to life with the correct parts!the machine runs and works fine,the left auger has been welded i am looking to replace that to i have the 924039 also. W


----------



## sscotsman

winginit said:


> i have been looking at ariens carb covers and it looks like their is about 5 different ones.


well, you are probably looking at different covers for different size engines..in which case the different covers are totally irrelevant..
4, 5, 6, 8HP etc. engines have very different covers from the H70 7hp engine...those different style covers are totally irrelevant to your project.

you only want to look at covers for the H70 engine on an Ariens..there is only one style of cover in that case..thats the only cover relevant to your situation..



> The one i need i think has a hole in the top for the choke.,my choke has a right angel and point up. it also has a exstended tab coming off the cover on the muffler side.


there are two ways you can go..you can get the style of cover that went on Ariens H70 equipped snowblowers..this one:










but in that case, the cover doesnt quite match your engine, because your engine is not the original H70 engine to the snowblower..looks like the muffer is the same, but the carb/throttle linkage is very different..your "choke lever" wont fit any "ariens style cover"..because its too short..

Or..you can look for the style of cover that fits your engine..
im not sure what style that is, since it was never used on an Ariens..

I still suspect you might have a tractor engine, not a snowblower engine..
which if true, means a cover for this engine, as it sits, might not even exist, since tractors never used these covers.

Or you might have a snowblower engine, but not from an Ariens..
perhaps a Craftsman..something that didnt use a throttle control on the handlebars..

So as I see it, you have two ways to go:

1. get the "ariens cover"..which will require mods to the choke and throttle controls.

2. get the cover that fits the engine..if one exists..

you need to make that choice first..then go from there.
choice 2 might not even be an option, because we dont even know if an actual cover exists for your style of H70..

If you go with choice 1, you know the cover you need, but there will have to be mods to the carb to make it work..

Scot


----------



## winginit

thank`s for your help. Scott, but i think a h70 is a h70 weather it is on a snowblower or a cement mixer it is the same engine.

I want to remove the throttle lever off the shrould install the cover bracket with govenor linkage,hook up the throttle cable to the bracket and install the cover, The mounting holes are on the engine already for the carb cover just need to find the right one. Thank`s. W


----------



## HCBPH

*Parts*

Looks like you may have something like this:








If so then expand your search to include 7 HP engines on Toro machines for the parts you need. I don't have a heaterbox or mounting adapter.


----------



## sscotsman

winginit said:


> thank`s for your help. Scott, but i think a h70 is a h70 weather it is on a snowblower or a cement mixer it is the same engine.
> 
> I want to remove the throttle lever off the shrould install the cover bracket with govenor linkage,hook up the throttle cable to the bracket and install the cover, The mounting holes are on the engine already for the carb cover just need to find the right one. Thank`s. W


yes I know..I understand all that, thats what we have both been saying..(I think)..
But not all H70's are 100% alike, because there are clearly different carb and throttle setups on different H70 engines..which is what we have been talking about all along, and basically what this entire thread is about..so im confused about what you are not understanding about what I am saying? 

Scot


----------



## sscotsman

Let me see if I can clarify:

So as I see it, you have two ways to go:

1. get the "ariens cover"..(which fits H70 engines used on Ariens snowblowers) which will require mods to the choke and throttle controls of your engine, since clearly your H70 engine is not set up the same way as an H70 originally used on a Ariens.

2. get the cover that fits (your particular version of the H70 engine, which is not exactly the same as the "ariens version", even though both are H70 engines)..if such a cover exists..

does that help?
sorry for any confusion..

Scot


----------



## winginit

Scot you aere correct, i will have to go with option 2,because after looking at my engine a million times i see that the govenor arm is below the muffler and the linkage is routed to the throttle lever under the muffler also. the ariens set up the govenor is up top. so i will have to stick to the configuration i have now with the throttle lever, i could still use the throttle cable tho because the lever has a hole for a z-bent and below that is the little mounting clip for the cable.
So now to find out what cover will fit. i guess i could just put the airfilter back on and clean every thing up and call it a day. W


----------



## sscotsman

winginit said:


> i guess i could just put the airfilter back on and clean every thing up and call it a day. W


you could..but that might not work very well for snowblower use..
without the cover, snow could build up around the carb, and possibly clog and block air flow from the filter..the cover is probably necessary for snowblower use, to keep snow out of the carb and air intake area..

Scot


----------



## Fairway

sscotsman said:


> hmm..very interesting.
> Well its definitely a Tecumseh H70..
> but I have never seen a Tecumseh for a snowblower that had that style of primer bulb at the rear like that..
> 
> I would guess your snowblower has an H70 that was originally on a tractor..(a lawn/garden tractor)..It probably never had the heat shield, as tractors dont need them..and that would explain why it had an air filter, and why the throttle linkage is different..
> 
> im going to google about for a photo of an H70 on a tractor..
> I know Wheel Horse used the H70 on a few models..
> I will post if I find anything good..
> but based on everything we can see, I think its highly likely its not the original engine,
> even though it is an H70..
> 
> How about the model of the snowblower?
> do you have that?
> tag should be at the rear of the machine..
> 
> Scot


Hello there, Scot. I just came across your post and would like to give some input here. 

I have personally come across an a matching Ariens unit with a similar engine setup a couple of weeks ago. My guess is that these were likely a early repower judging by the primer bulb and manual throttle mounted on the engine. (Which I believe was introduced by Tecumseh sometime in the 80s?)

I also have a 6HP 10,000 series that I picked up about a month ago that lacked a heater box as this one, and came with a plate mounted on the carb for installing an air filter. It's likely that these units were previously used with other attachments.



sscotsman said:


> you could..but that might not work very well for snowblower use..
> without the cover, snow could build up around the carb, and possibly clog and block air flow from the filter..the cover is probably necessary for snowblower use, to keep snow out of the carb and air intake area..
> 
> Scot


The heater box is more likely to keep the carb from icing via the heat being dissipated from the muffler. There's also a small hole on the side of the cover by the intake / choke, which would still allow some snow to be sucked into the carburetor.


----------



## Shozbot

sscotsman said:


> Yes the "airbox" (heat shield) (that is missing on yours) is original.
> The airfilter and black cover is not original..
> the machine does not need an airfilter when used as a snowblower,
> and with the heat shield installed.
> 
> Photos of original cover setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the cover removed, Shryp posted the link above..thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and links to three large photos showing the carb setup:
> 
> http://scotlawrence.smugmug.com/Snow-Blowers/Ariens/DSC06145/773505262_omiYq-XL.jpg
> 
> http://scotlawrence.smugmug.com/Snow-Blowers/Ariens/DSC06144/773505035_sPVyj-XL.jpg
> 
> http://scotlawrence.smugmug.com/Snow-Blowers/Ariens/DSC06143/773504823_NNL8L-XL.jpg
> 
> Scot


Thanks!!! EXCELLENT


sscotsman said:


> Yes the "airbox" (heat shield) (that is missing on yours) is original.
> The airfilter and black cover is not original..
> the machine does not need an airfilter when used as a snowblower,
> and with the heat shield installed.
> 
> Photos of original cover setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the cover removed, Shryp posted the link above..thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and links to three large photos showing the carb setup:
> 
> http://scotlawrence.smugmug.com/Snow-Blowers/Ariens/DSC06145/773505262_omiYq-XL.jpg
> 
> http://scotlawrence.smugmug.com/Snow-Blowers/Ariens/DSC06144/773505035_sPVyj-XL.jpg
> 
> http://scotlawrence.smugmug.com/Snow-Blowers/Ariens/DSC06143/773504823_NNL8L-XL.jpg
> 
> Scot


Thanks! EXCELLENT!!!


----------

